# The Cleansing of Microze V



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The ball of dirt slowly orbiting around a set of binary stars was known to Imperial records as Microze V. One of the stars, a dying white dwarf, known as Microze, was on death's doorstep, feeding off it's energy into the growing red giant it continually danced with. Soon Microze would fail utterly and turn into a black dwarf, no longer giving life breeding heat to its orbiting worlds. Fortunately, at least according to Imperial scientists, the red giant Nitinus would continue on for centuries more. But that's not where our story takes us. No. It is upon the ball of dirt known as Microze V that we focus our attention. For here there was a wide range of climates spread across its vast globe from the arctic tundras at it's ice caps to the dense deadly jungles along its meridians to the cast swaths of barren deserts. Now why is our focus brought to this world? Once it had been a thriving world home to some of humanity's lost children, brought back into the folds of the Imperium during the Great Crusade. Now, however, all that remains is lifeless husks of cities and the wildlife that call Microze V home. Some say there are still tribes of humans that make small secluded sections of this world their home, staying far away from the ever watchful eyes of the Imperium. 

But how did Microze V become the world it is now? The Grim Reaper's Angels had brought this world into the Imperium's fold many centuries ago, most of the native population taking to the advances in technology and teachings they brought with them. The world prospered on its own accord, building cities and shrines to the Emperor and Sanguinius. Only when it was discovered that there were vast wells of a compound that could be used to generate promethium fuel with over one thousand times the energetic potential of standard grade promethium that the world began to change. This new viscous compound became known as Microzial after the world it was found upon and immense setups were established to suck the planet dry of this precious compound. The potential of this compound to create new more powerful weapons or enhance the effectiveness of existing weapons seemed endless. As such, it was only right that the Imperium of Man was allowed use of such a resource. Though that would certainly not prevent the prying eyes of other races from trying to seize such a resource. After decades of potent industry the hab centers of the world dwindled to barely being existent, the habitants either having moved off world or died from the toxic local air. As such, the only population still on Microze V was located in small centralized centers around these vast industrial complexes that sucked the Microzial from the planet's crust.

While the wildlife of Microze V had been gentle at one point, it seemed that certain chemical pollutants that resulted from the extraction of Microzial turned the few remaining jungles into death traps of vicious predators whether they were plant, animal or otherwise. This being the case, only the very well equipped ever ventured into the jungles and only for reasons beknownst to them. Some rumor that this is where some of the native tribes of humans that rejected the Grim Reaper's Angels fled to when the light of the Emperor had spread to this world. If that is the case, then one can only speculate what changes they have undergone. 

As time ticked on, operations continued along smoothly. The Microzial flowed freely and there was no unease or rebellions that occurred on this planet. But the fundamental truth of this dark millennium began to emerge....that there is only war! 



The story will start with a distress signal being picked up by the Grim Reaper's Angels flagship _Death's Scythe_. I will be playing my custom character Zeros who's information can be found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80087 
Take a look there if you want an idea of what kind of things I'd like to see in your description for your character or follow the minimum guide below.

Name
Race
Origin
Wargear
Descriptive background
Why they're at Microze V

My custom character also heads my custom army Grim Reaper's Angels which have some information about them here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80034

As for what I would like to see in the action thread:

*No Godmodding* This one should be obvious but when I see a single ork decimating an army of space marines my interest drops like a rock. Yes, my character seems powerful but he also commands a host of space marines and has been alive for ages. This doesn't mean he's invincible. He has his weaknesses and in the story I write him to make the flow of the story conceivable. Example, if he gets hit by a powerfist, his armor will save him, become dented and he's thrown off balance not "He laughs as his armor turns aside the mighty blow, paint still pristine, and stabs the marine sarge in the face causing his head to explode."

*Paragraph minimum for posts* Take the time to write something descriptive. You're weaving a story where your imagination is really your only limit so why not take advantage of that? You can spice up a sentence as mundane as "The marine hopped on his bike and drove north" to something like "The stalwart marine, sensing his brothers needed aid further north stradled the beast of a machine that was his war bike, thumbing the throttle runes on the handlebars, rear tire chewing into the stubborn earth before propelling him onward." See, not so hard and if I can do it so can you. Adjectives are your friends 

Lastly

*Keep the story semi-realistic* This means that I would not expect the mighty blood god Khorne to rip open real space to use this planet as a toilet. Would chaos try to create rifts for daemons? of course. Would I expect orks to damn near try to kill anything? For certain. What I guess I'm trying to get at here is that I'd like this thread to be more of an action filled story with twists are turns certainly but not filled with things that seem far fetched even for the forty-first millenia. 

So, with my hands cramping at the moment and all that said I am opening this up and hope to get some good posts here. For now it's open to all races and all types and all commands whether it ranges from a mighty captain to a lowly gretchin. PM me if you have any questions or concerns!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> *Paragraph minimum for posts* Take the time to write something descriptive. You're weaving a story where your imagination is really your only limit so why not take advantage of that? You can spice up a sentence as mundane as "The marine hopped on his bike and drove north" to something like "The stalwart marine, sensing his brothers needed aid further north stradled the beast of a machine that was his war bike, thumbing the throttle runes on the handlebars, rear tire chewing into the stubborn earth before propelling him onward." See, not so hard and if I can do it so can you. Adjectives are your friends


You might want to be a bit more clear on this one Zeros. People take paragraph to mean different things. Some might see a paragraph as only needing to be three sentences long, while others would see five or six to be the minimum, and others more than that. So exactly how many are you looking for as a minimum? (And remember four or greater.)


Also, this gonna be one of those people making up their own stories under the guise of you calling this an RP where you are the GM or is there actually a plot of some kind? And if there is a story/plot, why can't you, the GM, take the part of a watcher influencing things rather than one of its players? How do you plan on remaining objective and the like?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, i knew i meant to put something else on that part. Good point as a paragraph is technically three sentences so I'll make it a bit more specific at a minimum of 5 sentences to a paragraph. And as for my part I like the idea of all adding to it with any major turns being approved by me. For now any ideas are somewhat dependent on who joins, what races are involved etc. I'll guide the story to start and as mentioned any posters that have an idea for a major turn feel free to mention it to me.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You realize that by doing that, you open your RP up to the risk of much more god modding right? After all, every player will be going about whatever story they choose, hardly interacting with each other, and overall ignoring most aspects of role-playing in favour of fighting followed by more fighting backed up with yet more fighting.

Why not just have the players be a squad from your chapter or something? Allows you to control NPC's and direct the flow of things without having to actually thrust yourself into the roll of a character. After all, how can you the GM remain objective and fair when you yourself have a fully fleshed out character of your own to make look awesome and badass?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Another valid point but as I have learned from many of the BL books that an awesome story can subsist of several sub-stories and conflicts. As for remaining non-objective and fair it's simply a matter of placing the plot and story above all else. I have no problem taking a loss or leading them to glory if it means that it makes an interesting story. Of course the objective is not to completely wipe out somebody but to create an interesting plot and storyline that is the combination of multiple author's ideas. Of course I can certainly run the RP as you say just making everyone on my side controlling NPC's and exactly where the story goes but then that's not very fun either. I might as well write my own novel. As of right now I can't tell who wants to join or who will join and who will join as what which is also part of the excitement of the thread. Once it's known who will be involved and what races will be involved then I can certainly set up a more defined plot or storyline. Such as if all that join are all imperial forces than I can direct the actions of a common enemy while playing my own character. As for the possibility of everyone godmodding, yes there is a greater temptation for that but if I'm doing my job as a GM that that remains limited whether through my actions in the story or through communication outside the thread. But for now it's merely a recruitment thread to see who's interested and who wants to join.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Of course I can certainly run the RP as you say just making everyone on my side controlling NPC's and exactly where the story goes but then that's not very fun either. I might as well write my own novel.


This is actually a misconception many people seem to have when it comes to the GM actually doing his or her job. Limits and restrictions do not make things less fun unless you restrict every single thing. To give people limited control of the world, to keep them from being gods amongst men and making it so brains, personality, and humanity are what they need over brawn and killy. Things like that are where the fun, where the playing of a role comes in.

Also, there is a vast difference between knowing where the story is supposed to go, where the major plot points are, and having every little thing written out and planned. Between the two, I did the first with my own RP and I am willing to bet that any of the members playing will gladly lend credit in my favour.


If this is the way you want to run things then go for it; but I would be willing to predict that there is going to be far more fighting going on, and people acting out stories with mostly themselves, and very little player character on player character interaction or development.

Gonna watch and see how things turn out, but because of the above I will not be playing.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I will, without pause, champion Darkreever's standing on this 'style' of RP as well as support his skills as a gm in weaving a complex and engaging storyline that also allowed for the growth of the characters in an emotional and personal sense.

Any character you run is, by the very definition of your role as GM, an NPC (non-_*Player*_ character). That is the blunt truth of the matter.

That being said, let's take a moment to look at your 'character' anyhow shall we? First off, you have tried to use this character in rp's before-




BloodAngelZeros said:


> Name:Zeros
> Age:unknown
> Appearance personality and background:Zeros has a graceful build and essence about him. He's not as stocky and muscular as other space marines, but still do not underestimate his strength. If one were to look at his face they would be reminded of vampires from the old days. A graceful regal face with midnight black hair that flows to his shoulders. He's often been mocked by other marines of his company for he has no scars or even shows signs of age, his face still very youthful looking. Though he has never revealed his exact age to anybody, it is known that he disappeared from the chapter for nearly five centuries only to reappear during an intense battle against an ork horde. His eyes are a steely blue, seeming to pierce right into the soul of those he looks upon. On the rare occasion that Zeros does smile, his longer incisors do in fact make him look like a vampire of legend. It has even been rumored that Zeros' comrades in arms have witnessed him draining the blood from his enemies with said teeth. Zeros has a steel resolve, never running from a battle. Remaining calm and collected despite the circumstances around him it gives an eerie sense of calm during battle. The impression it gives to others however is that it's like looking at a body of water with a calm looking surface but horrendous undercurrents rage beneath. The red lust does effect Zeros like it does to others of his chapter. Yes, he has succumbed to it and come away resolved, but when he does succumb it is a horrendous sight to see. Zeros commands a force of Blood Angels aboard the _Red Litany._ After hearing reports of the silence from the Imperial Guard on Truvia V his force was sent to investigate the situation and if necessary bring Truvia V back to the light of the Emperor.
> 
> Weapons and equipment: Zeros carries standard equipment as far as frag grenades and such. He wears armor of unknown origin, but it has the imperial look about it. It's not as bulky as most other space marine armor but rather than rely on the ceramite plates like a normal marine, a shield channeling the energy from the warp courses around the surface of the armor. The shield however is not visible to the naked eye and does come at a price. Zeros can not wear a helmet to battle, instead relying on implants to stay in communication with his squad. Zeros favors two weapons, the first is a modified lightning claw that uses the same warp energy across it's blades, allowing him to slice through armor, bone and flesh with equal ease. It is able to retract when not in use for battle, receding into his gauntleted hand. The second weapon is a pistol that uses the same energy as his armor and lightning claw. It fires a small ray of the energy creating a null area where it hits. Zeros came to be seen using the weapons and armor upon his mysterious return to the chapter. And for his use of near alien technology and silence about the subject, he has earned the ire of other chapters and factions of the Imperium. Some going as far as to call him a heretic, but his resolve to the Imperium of man, the Emperor and Sanguinius has proved otherwise time and time again. Though one day that may not be enough....



Secondly, I took a look at the statline you have written up for him and the only response I have to it is- _Really?_ Not only is he an uber-badass... but he is also a psyker just for the added bling? His statline beats that of the GW SW special character Rune Priest Njal Stormcaller across the board and rivals that of the Great Wolf himself!
Now, having a favourite or 'go to' npc (or npc persona 'type') for a gm isn't necessarily a bad thing... if said character is within reason and frankly yours is not.

A few notes about the rp itself- as written right now you have basically left the choice of races/character types wide open and that is just asking for trouble... actualy, more like dropping to your knees and groveling before it to be truthful. There is a very good chance that you will end up with multiple races/character types that would have nothing to do with each other and, as Reever has stated, would just end up 'rping' with themselves in their own little world.



BloodAngelZeros said:


> Another valid point but as I have learned from many of the BL books that an awesome story can subsist of several sub-stories and conflicts.


Read through any of the long running rp's on the forum (I suggest either The Claw or ABTN2: SotE) and you will find that this is a natural occurrence in interactive rp'ing. In fact, by having your players 'together' in a single squad/group/etc... you are going to have a far better chance of genuine character growth and conflict than if you allow them to run off on their own.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

First, I want to say the stat line was made purely for if I made a mini and decided to play him. Also, in that thread I was also asking for suggestions on point adjustments and what have you about him. Yes, he is badass but again the point of this rp wasn't so that it followed the story of a few footslogers in the imperial guard or one of the marines in a squad that has a few paragraphs written about him before he's blown away yet you got in his head and knew his personality for a few moments. This was to be about (hopefully) notable characters. Again, if I wanted to have an rp consisting of all members of my squad with me controlling the NPC's and what have you I would have either written it as such or just written a novel myself. I fully understand darkreever's point of view but I wanted someone from another race to add their ideas as in what should happen. 

As for the rp itself, I posted this as a recruitment thread, which I thought meant to see who was interested in the story and stage I've set so far, making any necessary tweeks and adjustments to said rp and once things were in order, start the action thread. Again, I left the races wide open as I don't have any particular race in mind to set the story to as of yet nor did I want to as I was open to suggestions as to why a certain race might be interested in the planet. 

Perhaps I have the idea of a recruitment thread all wrong here but my thought on it was that it's to "recruit" or collect together anybody that was interested in the rp that I have set before them. Nothing is set in stone and wouldn't be until the action thread was started. If I can quote you from a sticky Darkreever, "-Recruitment threads are where you first post the idea of your RP; it’s where members can express a desire to take part and create their character. Once an action thread has been started, the recruitment thread can also serve as an out of character (OOC) thread in order to answer questions and make announcements."

and also "Have Fun
Always the most important rule, have fun! These RP's are for your benefit and your enjoyment, please, don't ruin it for others. If you’re looking to join an ongoing RP and they are still taking players, then post in the relevant recruitment thread. Do no randomly post in the action thread asking if you can still join; it’s rather rude to be honest." 

and in regards to "Keep it real
Do not try and alter the story so all it ends up talking about is how awesome your character is. Again, this is just being considerate to other players. Also, if the whole point is just to show how badass your character(s) are and not actually work with the other people participating, this is likely not your thing." Yes, my character seems a bit badass but again, it was a thread to give an idea of Zeros' background, gear and such. I'm not rolling the statline I posted. Again, that was for if a made a mini of him. 

As I feel I have followed the guidelines and such that were posted in the stickies I don't understand why I'm getting some borderline hostile posts. I'm not holding a gun to anyone's head and forcing them to join my rp. If you don't like it you certainly don't have to join. If you're interested in the foundation of a story I've layed out thus far and the guidelines I've layed out thus far, please join. If nobody joins then so be it, the thread gets closed I learn some lessons for next time. But this thread seems to me like it's being treated as an action thread and that things have already panned out to where the rp is a mess. Is it a possibility that the rp might head that way? Certainly. But as GM it's my job to see that it doesn't. Could it head the other way and be a good fun rp enjoyed by those that wanted to join? Certainly. And again as GM it's my job to see this is the outcome that is reached.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> As I feel I have followed the guidelines and such that were posted in the stickies I don't understand why I'm getting some borderline hostile posts.


Uh...you either might want to recheck the posts or your definition of hostile. Because I can assure you, there is a fine line between blunt or honest and me being hostile in any of its forms.



BloodAngelZeros said:


> If you're interested in the foundation of a story I've layed out thus far and the guidelines I've layed out thus far, please join.


Thats kind of it though, you haven't laid down much of a foundation here. Its more like the start of an idea/story/plot and your waiting for someone else to do all the work for you.



BloodAngelZeros said:


> But this thread seems to me like it's being treated as an action thread and that things have already panned out to where the rp is a mess.


If this thread was being treated as an action thread, we would not be doing all this here then. 

And no, this is not being treated as if it has gone on for a while. Or else why would I have wasted all that time typing how this can be very easy to break your rules or might devolve into people taking part in what is essentially the least important aspect of role-playing. (Fighting)



Oh and remember an important thing when role playing. The most notable or best characters are not the ones who stand out like sore thumbs and can do everything. The best ones are those who can interact, grow, learn, change, and be 'realistic'.


----------

